# Pistole cz modell 27



## 357 Python (Aug 25, 2010)

This is an semi-auto pistol my dad picked up during WWII around 1939. Stamped on slide that it is Kal.7.65. Serial # is 140205. Has the German Eagle and German Text Stamped on it. Any general infomation about it would be appreciated. I would like to know what American round it fires also.
In great shape. Rifling still good. Very few scratches.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Here's a article on Gun Blast about it.
CZ

Here's a tear down article on it.
Marstar Canada: CZ Model 27 Pistol Assembly & Disassembly Information

Good luck.:smt1099


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

With WW2 Nazi markings on it, it's a valuable collectors' item.
Look in the available reference books, or have it appraised, to find its value.
Depending upon condition, the range seems to be from $750.00 down to $250.00.


----------

